# Big rainstorms in CA :(



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

"The atmospheric conditions have been very unfavourable lately," said Owl. 
"The what?" 
"It has been raining," explained Owl. 
"Yes," said Christopher Robin. "It has." 
"The flood-level has reached an unprecedented height." 
"The who?" 
"There's a lot of water about," explained Owl.

Owl ~ A. A. Milne

My house is being hammered this morning! Rufus went out to potty and came back soaked.  I sure hope he did 1 and 2! If I could come up with a good excuse this morning I would call in sick. oh wait! I don't have to call in because I'm sleeping with my boss <G>! *HUBBY heehee
It's awful out there! I'm not a big fan of the rain. I know we need it, and the lake is so low this year, but geez! do we have to get all the water at once? The lights have been "browning" a bit this morning. I doubt we'll make it through this one with out losing power.

How're the rest of you doing??


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Nothing has hit my area yet but the sky looks amazing this morning so I am thinking that isn't a good sign. I am just bummed because we were off from agility and go back tomorrow so I don't want it canceled.

And I have to be at work <shudder> about the sleeping with the boss comment 
(Maybe I should take a pic and post mine <BG>)

Amanda


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

We have lots of wind but not too much rain yet in the central valley. If the wind weren't blowing it would be just a gentle rain. More to come though as everything moves south.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Christy~ They say it's gonna be bad for us in SoCal once it gets here, which they say will be this afternoon. The hardest rain (which is probably what you're dealing w/now) will hit us tonight and tomorrow. All I can suggest is: "Batten down the hatches! We're in for a big one!" :rain:

Amanda~ I'm pretty sure you and Dora will not be in class tomorrow. The NWS says 100% chance of rain... :sorry:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Battan down the hatches is right! If they're right and it's moving south make sure you're ready for it! The wind blew the rain right under the door at work and the front floor was all wet! *Good thing it's just concrete! :O


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Did you have to take the boat or car into work?


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Does anyone know which way the storm is moving...geez...I don't want any more:frusty:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

We've got it in San Ramon now. It's raining the proverbial "cats and dogs" with the accompanying wind. 
I'm glad its here now. I hope it moves through well before I leave work and I hope it gets through the town where I live soon because I know both girls went out this morning so should be content to stay safe and dry inside for a few hours.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Don't worry, Diane. It's headed south... UGH! We need the rain but, why does it all have to come at once??? Those poor folks in the burn areas are really sweatin' this one.

Who says SoCal doesn't have seasons? We do have seasons, they're called: "fire", "flood", "drought" and "earthquake" ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I could have hang guided into work <BG> They said the winds are crazy. I am in a high rise so I will see if I can feel them!

Amanda


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

OK, sorry, I started a storm thread cause I somehow missed this one! It is really rocking and rolling at my house. Jeez, feels like the roof may fly off. Lots of noise. The storm is moving south and will hit the LA area later. There will be blizzard conditions in the Sierra and they expect to close I-80. OK, LA people, you guys need the rain!! I was just there last week and they still were having fire alerts! So you guys WANT this storm!:whoo:


Leslie, you are funny. That is so true in LA. Gosh, you forgot MUDSLIDES.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

My daughter was going to drive me across the bay (practice for her), but the winds are a little stronger than she is comfortable tackling.

OH! I really feel for the people in the burned out sections. I hadn't thought of that. That's a lot of worry, I'm sure.

Christy, are you guys set up for power loss? I heard that PG&E brought in a lot of extra power poles and supplies, in addition to manpower being on call for emergencies. It sounds like they are as ready as they can be.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Amy- good point! New Years Day, we had a red flag alert which means there are conditions for a fire to spread. It means I cant park on the mountain so I have to hike up the mountain. My dad is a fire chief so I understand but hiking up the mountain with belongings and two dogs. From now on I have to make sure my husband is home in order for me to go home!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes, Kimberly, I wouldn't want your daughter driving today. Mine had to drive from SF to Ross where she teaches in her tiny car early this morning. Hope she didn't get blown off the GG Bridge!


----------



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

southern Californians HATE rain!!! Whenever it rains, we try to stay indoors and veg!! 

STay safe everyone!

cheers, Karen


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*Damage*

Just heard a loud commotion, looked outside from upstairs,and my HUGE pots with trees in them that I've had here for 10 yrs. are over and broken. And the lawn furniture is blowing around like toys and a glass-top table shattered. Oh boy, enough of this!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh man, that's a bummer to lose those trees and your table. I just have a lot of debris in my yard from the neighbor's trees. I almost did a bunch of yard work yesterday and now I'm glad I ran out of time for that. I'll have plenty to do after these storms pass.

My daughter decided running errands to the post office is a lot more fun and safer.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Yikes. Stay safe and watch your furbabies outside today, it could blow them away!

Amanda


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I like your "seasons" Leslie!  We're really not as prepared as we should be. I could stand to hit the market this morning and grab some extra food and water. We'll be ok heat wise since we have the wood stove.


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

I feel bad for the people in RV's at the dog show in Indio. I have been down there when it has rained and when the winds were bad. They are going to have to change their weekend, but I quit going because I thought I brought the bad weather with me. Last year they lost all the canapy's they put up so who knows what will happen this year. Yesterday I put up my outside furniture, and tried to secure anything that might get blown around and I still found things I missed. I can't believe the wind we are having and it hasn't let up since the middle of the night. I hope to get some sleep tonight. Good luck everyone, and to those showing this weekend down south I hope the storm passes quickly.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hope you all stay safe today! 

Amy - To bad about your trees and table.. Hope they are replantable! (not the table though... )

Ryan


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Amy R. said:


> Just heard a loud commotion, looked outside from upstairs,and my HUGE pots with trees in them that I've had here for 10 yrs. are over and broken. And the lawn furniture is blowing around like toys and a glass-top table shattered. Oh boy, enough of this!


oh!  Sorry to hear you're getting such damage!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amy~ Sorry to hear about your damage. My DH always takes the glass top off of our table whenever there's even a slight breeze, lol! 

Elaine~ The biggest worry for those in Indio is the flash flooding. Those can be horrific! 

Sure hope everyone stays safe!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks, guys. It is always wild and wooly at my house during these big storms. We used to have horrendous roof leaks (in a new house) but finally that is fixed, at least.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Stay safe everyone. Nature can be brutal. As long as no one gets hurt, things can always be replaced. :hug:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Sorry about your trees Amy!
We had to cancel school--No Power since 8:00 this AM
I spoke with my cousin in the Santa Cruz mountains over 5i/2 inches of rain.
Stay safe everyone!
Sally
PS- Thankfully Oliver wanted to use his litterbox this AM but Comet had to go out. So I've been out twice today---once for Comet and once to go to school. Hopefully I can stay in home now for awhile


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Amy, I'm sorry to hear about your damage. Especially that glass top table. What a mess to clean up. 
I'm fairly certain that if the winds are as bad at home as they have been here our flowering plum tree will be down. DH hates it anyway so that would make him happy.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I had to take Bart to the City (SF) and the train was stuck...I am drenched...pants are soaked...umbrella was broken - shoes are wet - and oh how I wanted to stay home!!!

We actually held hands on the station platform so none of us would fall into the train as it arrived from the wind!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Seriously, Catherine? That's wild!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I just talked to DH who works in SF. At least one hotel has had windows blown out. 
At the hotel DH works at a 650 lb piece of equipment on one roof top was blown 6ft. A couple of the engineering staff watched a patio table outside one of the suites get picked straight up a few feet. He said if he'd had a camera and some spooky music the table would have looked possesed.

Scary stuff.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Wow. Crazy stuff, Susan!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey I've moved to the high rent area!!!
I have a swimming pool in my back yard:frusty:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*Bedlam*

OMG Susan and Catherine! It's just crazy here.

Right now I'm watching several beautiful boats being tossed around in the Bay outside my house, that have come unmoored. I feel so sorry for the owners. They will be reduced to matchsticks when they crash on the rocks.

So far we still have power, but the winds are incredible. The Richmond Bridge is closed due to at least 4 bigrigs having flipped. On the news they just said they are having category 2 hurricane winds on the bridge and it's the first time anyone can remember it being closed due to winds.

My daughter just called from her school , which has closed, and is trying to head back to SF but has heard there are lots of road closures due to flooding, trees, wires down. She also heard a rumor that 101 in Marin is closed due to accidents and it's a 2 hr crawl to SF (normally a 15 min drive). I'm worried. It is supposed to get better after 4 pm.

There are lots of updates on TV. Everyone stay safe! Kara, I'm planning to bake and clean closets. If hopefully the power stays on.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm busy today building my Ark, but thought I'd log in for a minute. Wow! Like Sally, I now have a swimming pool, but in my front yard at the entry to the house. Plus, our roof seems to have sprung a small leak into my husband's office/den. Oh joy. Maddie has been a good little girl, braving the winds and rain to do her business. I, on the other hand, am cranky and wet. At least I'm at home. I feel so sorry for those of you out (Catherine, Susan, etc.). Everyone stay safe and stay dry (at least as best you can!). Back to the Ark building......


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> We actually held hands on the station platform so none of us would fall into the train as it arrived from the wind!


Now THAT had to be quite a sight!



mckennasedona said:


> I just talked to DH who works in SF. At least one hotel has had windows blown out.
> At the hotel DH works at a 650 lb piece of equipment on one roof top was blown 6ft. A couple of the engineering staff watched a patio table outside one of the suites get picked straight up a few feet. He said if he'd had a camera and some spooky music the table would have looked possesed.
> 
> Scary stuff.


Isn't that amazeing? I wonder what the news crews will capture to show us on the Tele? If we had electricity later that is!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I was just at a neighborhood shopping center--stores on west side of the street had power but east side NO power:frusty:
I had an appointment on the wrong side


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Well, it's calming down, but I wonder what's coming tomorrow. Glad not to be in the Sierra where it's blizzarding. 
My daughter made it back to SF from Ross fine, but said the drive was terrifying. She actually asked one of her male colleagues to drive her car for her.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Glad your daughter made it safely home. 
Spoke with my sisters in Tahoe --they hope to get out Saturday. (there are problems at their homes here in the Bay Area but OK at Incline Village)


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Amy, glad to know your daughter got back safe. Sally sorry about your table and trees. Catherine and Susan hope you made it home safe. 

Jeanne, Benji has been a darling like Maddie, he actually went out the doggy door and did his business in the rain. 

The wind gusts here in the hils were so scary, it made me quite nervous. The house was shaking, the debris was flying by. I am surprised that the outdoor ex-pen my husband built has survived without much damage. 

Benji and Lizzie stayed close to me and away from all the doors and windows as they got nervous listening to the gusts. The doggy door flap kept blowing in bringing in a lot of wind and rain. I hope this crazy weather (at least the wind) is over. We need the rain and I don't mind putting up with it somehow. Yikes! Just heard that they are forcasting 65 m wind gusts until 9pm for us in the hills here. 

Good luck everyone, stay safe!

Best,
Poornima


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Man....our day was crazy!
The power went out around 8:30 and just came on a bit after 4~
We had 4 fence sections fall in the side yard (which has been a bit tricky with the dogs...),Hubby is trying to get the fence band-aided back together right now~ We had little floods on the back patio(2-3 inches of water) and the front grass was a mess! The kids basketball hoop was knocked over, the pool storage shed was knocked over, and stuff was floating in the backyard!
I took pics and I will try and get them downloaded a little later~


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Katie sorry to hear that!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Oh no, Katie! That is awful. I hope all your dogs are all right and didn't get hit with the fence sections. Wow. I guess it is mild here compared to where you and Elaine are up north.

The dog door flaps are acting like bad winshield wipers on the dogs' backs when they come back in that way....spreading the water all across them!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am sorry about everyone's damage. Our house and yard survived, but we did have a short power outage. Roxie, who has not used pee pads since we got her, peed on one in the garage. Brutus did the speedy outside thing. 

I worked at the hospital today. The winds were so strong that rain came through sealed windows and soaked the floor. I worked in out patiend surgery today. When I discharged my first patient I walked him 3 feet to his car from outside the overhang. I spent the next 2 hours working wet. The next few patients I discharged, I wore my rain coat. 

I feel a little funny complaining about the weather. I know many suffered inconvenience and some damage today. But I lived in MI, OH, and PA. We always had bad storms that included snow and ice, high winds, several day long power outages, road closures, etc. They still have those kind of storms. Now the mudslides and floods are another story!!

I hope everyone is safe and dry tonight.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Katie, sorry to hear about all the damage you had to suffer. Hope the furbabies are okay. Looks like your DH and Elaine's DH are busy putting stuff back. Hope they are warm and comfortable soon. 

I am so eager to see these winds die, but that won't happen until day after tomorrow. :frusty:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Poornima--Lets hope at least they won't be as strong as today!
:grouphug:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Poornima--Lets hope at least they won't be as strong as today!
> :grouphug:


Sally, well, I will take that! Lizzie reluctantly went to do her business just now on the leash. The wind continues to make her nervous.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

Gee...I would be worried about my Hav's ending up in Kansas with TOTO!! Better tether those puppies down!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Yikes to all the winds up there. It is a bit windy here and just a constant rain. I am lucky and park in the garage at work, I didn't leave and boy when I was driving and then arrived home I was soaked (who doesn't carry an umbrella!) I hope the winds calm down for you up north!

Amanda


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Katie - oh what a nightmare for you. I hate the power being out - especially for that long. If the laptop worked does that mean you have a wireless internet connection? How did the kids handle the power outage? An adventure or were they bored? Right now it is calm before the next storm. Even got the girls out to their Mommy and Me Girl Scout outdoor ice skating event tonight. No skating for me this year. I'd broken my arm at their skating event last year before Christmas and I still have trouble with a weak wrist occasionally.


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

S'mores anyone? Wheee - this storm stuff can be fun .......... if you're 6 years old! My little guy just thinks this is so great. Meanwhile, I'm sitting by the fire, that I feel guilty having knowing how bad it is for the environment, worried about my food that spoiling in my fridge/freezer, worried about the new fish we just set up in our new aquarium freezing to death! And wishing I had more battery life on this laptop! Whew, that feels better. Heehee ~ sorry about the vent. But man it stinks having no power and I haven't said a thing yet today trying to be the stoic one in the family "Come on now, there are worse things than being without electricity for a couple of hours...." Yada yada yada, if my husband hadn't hooked up his router to the car, I'd be crabby too! 

Anyway, I hope all of you "weather" this storm without serious incident and I need to go now, because I'm running low on battery. 

Oh and FYI - Callie is resting comfortably so far after her spay/tooth extraction procedures. Ya see I have so much to be grateful for! No more whining. 

Venting over............ :biggrin1:

Goodnight all ~


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Gosh, Katie, you really had your hands full. Thank goodness it is calm and quiet tonite. Lisa I hope your power has returned! (( And glad to hear that Callie is doing well after her surgery. )) Yes, Poornima, stuff was just flying by the windows. My daughter was teaching a class and an entire tree flew by, like in the Wizard of Oz. The flood siren went off in Ross Valley and at her school they had to move everything to higher ground. Everyone we know in SF and Marin lost power but us. Usually it is the reverse. We've had power outages here that lasted four days, and we are not even in the hills. 
Hopefully we will all sleep better tonite!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm glad to hear its all over!

After Hurricane ISABEL hit here a few years ago...we were out of power for FIVE days. Imagine that?!?!? The first few days are kinda 'fun', I guess..You are grilling and cooking alot of freezer meats and stuff, otherwise..it spoils. The kids are all stoked and happy because Hurricane means 'no school'.

But, after about 2 days, it gets REAL old and everything starts driving you crazy, you miss your vaccuum, computer (of course), washing machine..dishwasher, etc!

SOOO......we went out and bought a big commercial generator that'll run the whole house. I told my husband that since we bought the generator, Murphy's Law says we will never lose power again, and we haven't! LOL My poor husband always gets excited over storm SO he can have a fully powered lit house on the street, but it never......ever.....goes out! hah.

I just hate all the work that goes with getting ready for high winds. We have to drag all of our pool furniture, big plants, etc. to the garage 

Amy, what we do with our glass table is flip them over and lay them on a blanket near in a corner outside, that keeps them from flipping over, but..actually my husband does that, I don't think I could do that by myself.  Glad your daughter got home safely. Those storms are uber scary!

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow - I didnt realize how bad it was out there until the news this morning. You guys really had a bad time of it, between the fires, and now this!!

Kara, I cannot imagine 5 days without electricity!!!! I agree that the first two days were prob. "fun" and adventurous - but I bet you were all getting on each others nerves by day !!

We do turn our glass tables over on the deck when especting high winds, take in all the plants, chairs etc. Once when we were expecting a hurricane we actually carried the rabbit cage (200 lbs) into the garage to protect her. 

Doesnt it seem that the weather has become a much bigger issue than when we were kids? I dont remember as many storms as this country seems to be having!

Best of luck to all you CA people!! Keep safe.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Glad everyone is OK. what no pictures of drenched havs? we shared the snow picts....Just kidding. I am truly glad everyone is safe and sound.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I just noticed the BIG typo I made! Not Hurricane Katrina, but Hurricane Isabel..I was just reading a story about Brad Pitt's new charity for Katrina victims, that must've been on my mind. 

Yeah, 5 days feels like 2 weeks w/o power, lemme tell ya!

Kara


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

I had been thinking about getting a generator..now I think everyones stories has me convinced!

All the years my husband amd I have lived in this house, we have only had the power go out for a max of 2 hours. The fridge going out is the worst.

It's been raining pretty hard here this morning..and the wind has really picked up..

I hope everyone has a better day today..


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I think generators are worth EVERY penny!

We had a portable one for the five days, but it really only ran a few things, Fridge and Tv and a light. But it was better than nothing. I even managed to use it to run my vacuum by day 4 (I was going batty!) But still, no washer, dishwasher, etc. The big built-in generator we have now will run all the appliances and the whole house and even the pool. So, we won't skip a beat.

But if you get one, be sure to get it before a storm hits! They sell out quickly (and they raise the price!) When a big storm is heading your way.

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It's beautiful right now. No wind, no rain and blue skies, but it won't last long. We're due for three more storms or so, but none like the last 48 hours that came through.

By the looks of the weather channel, our stuff headed south and is going to create some problems for those out in the Plains. 

Melissa, looks like you have trouble coming your way on Monday if things don't change.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

The wind has picked up here! I hope it doesn't get to anything like yesterday. Rain okay in moderate amounts to fill our reservoirs, but wind, wind GO away......


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay Agility was canceled and now it hasn't rained all morning (okay I know i am jinxing myself with that but I just had to say it!):brick:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I just spent the last 2.5 hours doing yardwork - mostly cleanup from my neighbor's two messy trees that dropped a lot of debris. It just started raining again pretty steadily so I came inside. Here comes the next wave.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

This rain storm is the pits!!! I know we needed rain, but all at once! Sorry to hear of everyone's added debre from neighbors and damage to people's property. Not to mention how horrible it is to drive in all of this bad weather! I had to go to work yesterday and had a function for new students last night which we ended up cancelling due to poor road conditions. It is really frightening to drive on the freeway when it is flooded! Take care all and hope you all can stay in and remain dry.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Here are a few pics of our yard~
Of course I had just cleaned up the backyard the day before. There were no toys, no leaves and the x-pen was up. Now you can see the baskeball hoop was knocked over, my watering can was floating, what you can't see is all the leaves and debris floating in the water. 
The front yard was a swamp, and you can see the fences that were knocked down....40 feet of it! (I am standing in my side yard looking into the neighbors yard)
What a wet soggy mess!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, Katie! 

Was that your fencing that blew apart?? I HATE when that happens!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Katie~~ your mess looks very similar to ours. Although we didn't lose fencing~~gads!!
It 's raining hard again tonite here in Marin. I can only imagine the Sierra!! 
We're going up there in a week. I expect walls of snow at our cabin.

Everyone gave me good advice re my glass table top. But guess what~~when I checked on it today (had only looked out from an upstairs window) it hadn't broken after all!! Miraculously, it somehow blew off the table, which didn't overturn, and wedged next to the Webber and was totally undamaged. Amazing. Also, it was already covered with a heavy rubber furniture cover to begin with, but in these winds, nothing is sacred.


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> SOOO......we went out and bought a big commercial generator that'll run the whole house.


I am curious about the generator. Where do you keep it? Does it come on automatically if you lose power? Is there any maintenance involved with having a generator? (it would be a real bummer to have an unused generator for years and then have it not work the one time it is needed!) And, finally, how much does a "big commercial generator" cost and where do you get one?


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Amy- Glad to hear your glass table did survive. We have one also on our deck, but it made it through too. Katie- Wow, you sure lost a good sized portion of your fence! The winds were awful. There have been some gusts today, but nothing like yesterday. Its supposed to rain pretty much all next week, with a brief respite on Monday. My husband and I are taking turns wiping Maddie's wet feet when she comes in from outside. I'm sure she's sick of it too.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Katie--I am sorry for your damgage. When I left for work yesterday morning, it was still very dark. Patients were talking about losing their fences, and we have some barely standing areas so as soon as it was light, I called home. Thankfully we were fine. Hubby is glad that all the leaves are finally down. 

The rain woke me again last night and we had a few huge down pours again today but we also had periods of no rain and even blue skies. 

I am so glad that I do not live in an area that received several feet of snow. 

For those who suffered damage yesterday, I hope that nothing is worse today.

Eventually the sun will come out tomorrow.....


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

So hubby went and priced out the new fence boards that we need.....ready for the total? $1,100~!!!! And that's only the slats and posts!! (not the 2x4s for the rails, nails, renting the auger etc)
Now tell me that Home Depot didn't jack up the prices of wood....because they KNOW so many people lost fences and will have to replace them~~ GRRRRRRRRRRR hubby said there were tons and tons of people in there getting wood.
Thank goodness the neighbor is willing to go in half with us, although hubby will be doing all the work to put up the whole thing! :frusty::frusty:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Katie~ Sorry about all your damage. We lost a fence years ago in a windstorm and put in an insurance claim. They paid for replacing the entire thing. Luckily, we now have a block wall where that fence once was.

Our "gift" from the storm is a flooded garage. Seems the normal "runoff" channel couldn't handle it all, so it decided to make a detour into DH's shop then into the garage. The worst part is, our garage isn't a "normal" garage. It has our pool table, DS's drums, a huge weight set, fridge, freezer, etc., etc. Thankfully, it appears that only the carpet is damaged and hopefully, it will dry sufficiently so we don't wind up w/a mold problem.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> So hubby went and priced out the new fence boards that we need.....ready for the total? $1,100~!!!! And that's only the slats and posts!! (not the 2x4s for the rails, nails, renting the auger etc)
> Now tell me that Home Depot didn't jack up the prices of wood....because they KNOW so many people lost fences and will have to replace them~~ GRRRRRRRRRRR hubby said there were tons and tons of people in there getting wood.
> Thank goodness the neighbor is willing to go in half with us, although hubby will be doing all the work to put up the whole thing! :frusty::frusty:


Sorry to hear about your damage Katie.
We lost a gate but I haven't had a chance to find out the cost. Boy those prices!:frusty:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Katie,
Yikes! Thank goodness the neighbors will be kicking on for part of it.
We're working on convincing our neighbors on either side to pitch in on block fences on the sides. We have block along the back and would LOVE them on the sides. I'm pretty sure DH will be willing to foot the bill if they won't go in on it rather than replace the wood fences every few years. We have one neighbor who is obsessive/compulsive with water and has pretty much rotted out the fence posts on that side.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Thankfully, it appears that only the carpet is damaged and hopefully, it will dry sufficiently so we don't wind up w/a mold problem.


Leslie,

Sorry to hear about your garage flood  When we had water damage from a bad plumbing job, the water damage guys came in, lifted the carpet and had these huge industrial dryers running for 3 days straight to dry things out. They also treated the floor/carpet area with something to prevent mold - I'm not sure what they used, but it might be a good idea to treat your garage floor too to prevent mold. Maybe someone else on the forum can suggest something effective.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Leslie, being in the insurance business I know for a fact that leaving the carpet down and hoping it dries on its own is not a good idea. I would either pull it up and get rid of it, or call a cleaning service (Like Servepro) so they can come and lift it, fan it, and treat the floor. I have clients who have had $30,000 losses from mold that is NOT covered under their insurance. Plus it is very unhealthy for you!! Good luck.
Laurie


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leslie and Katie- yikes! I just had some plants ripped up but nothing major. The only thing has been the girls, neither want to go outside and of course they have tons of energy. Belle has tried my patience a lot today! Dora has had the treat ball going crazy today- at least she is getting her energy out!

Amanda


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurie~ My DH doesn't think it's necessary to do much to the carpet other than use big fans since it's in the garage.

Jane~ We had a major house flood due to the washer overflowing and dealt w/the same thing. It was July, 100+ degrees, they had 6 industrial dryers running for 72 hrs. straight and told us to NOT open any windows nor were we to turn on the air conditioner! Needless to say, we moved into the RV for those days.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Our "gift" from the storm is a flooded garage. Seems the normal "runoff" channel couldn't handle it all, so it decided to make a detour into DH's shop then into the garage. The worst part is, our garage isn't a "normal" garage. It has our pool table, DS's drums, a huge weight set, fridge, freezer, etc., etc. Thankfully, it appears that only the carpet is damaged and hopefully, it will dry sufficiently so we don't wind up w/a mold problem.


I had a bad flood in the old house from a leaking water line in the bathroom. It flooded the carpet in the hall and two bedrooms! Our insurance co came and pulled back the carpets and ran the big fans. Before they started with that, we had gotton ahold of a good carpet cleaner machine and used it to extract the water from the carpet as much as possible. You might try that to get a start on it so it can dry faster. Whatever you decide, I wish you good luck! I hate dealing with home repairs and such!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Christy~ DH had his ShopVac out yesterday working on it.

When we had our house flood, not only did they come rip out the carpet and vinyl flooring, they cut away the bottom foot of the walls in any room that had water in it!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Christy~ DH had his ShopVac out yesterday working on it.
> 
> When we had our house flood, not only did they come rip out the carpet and vinyl flooring, they cut away the bottom foot of the walls in any room that had water in it!


Ugh! Major tear out job! What a bummer! You must've had it really bad that time! It sounds like your hubby is already on it. Thank goodness this time only flooded the garage! Sometimes I wonder about moving somewhere else that gets less rain. Maybe Texas? hmmmmmm


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

there is another storm coming our way so yes I hate to say it more rain to come for calif. Just my luck Im leaving to marrow to see my number 11 grandchild be born and Im praying the grape vine is reopen when I reach it.Yoda is in the the vet getting snip oh boy he was so scared when I took him in and my hubby is like they better not hurt my baby whos the baby LOL and Yoda is getting a deep teeth cleaning done at the same time.He has Bad breath so I figure its time for the vet hope all had a great new year I will try to catch up when I get back Susan / Yoda / Leia


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sorry you guys are having such crazy weather. We are too, but no rain since last week. Tomorrow it is supposed to hit 60. 

The one and only time I had a flood in my basement, was when we had an ice storm. It was in 1996 - we have ice, then snow, then ice on top of that. When it finally started to that, it had nowhere to go but into my basement.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

In the Netherlands the weather is cloudy with 6 degrees.
Yesterday we had a short Thunderstorm.:rain:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ans said:


> In the Netherlands the weather is cloudy with 6 degrees.


Celsius, right? I cringed when I read that and had to go look up the conversion. 6 Celsius is about 43 Farhenheit. (It was 51 F here this afternoon, which was a bit chillier than I like, but not too bad for a good walk.)


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, I would think 6 Fahrenheit would produce a blizzard, not a thunderstorm. LOL. 6 degrees is not too cold at all. Quite pleasant as far as winter goes, actually.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

@Lina

6 Degrees is really not cold for a winter.
I agree.
And now the sun is coming.

Question:

What time is it there, in the Netherlands it is 9:18 am.


----------

